# Historical Images



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

In one of my other forums, there is a thread that includes tons of incredibly interesting pictures throughout history. The images remind me how REAL the times were. I'll pick and post some. Maybe you have some to add.







London readers in library after bombing






Swearing Lincoln into office from other angle.






Paris athletic club 1913.






Chernobyl






Chernobyl again.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Thought to be the first picture of a person. The photo was taken by Louis Daguerre in late 1838 or early 1839 in Paris. It is of a busy street, but because exposure time was over ten minutes, the city traffic was moving too much to appear. The exception is a man in the bottom left corner, who stood still getting his boots polished long enough to show.







Believed to be a Japanese POW.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Two average guys playing with electricity...






Atlantic City 1915.






Boardwalk 1904.






Here we are in 1905.






Something not experienced by the EB'ers during the first non-conference get together.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 22, 2013)

The pictures are amazing....I could look at historical pics all day...Mrs Wolf's great uncle passed away last year and he was a WW2 vet. I found a stack of old WW2 pics in his truck while I was helping go through it...not sure where most are from, maybe France, but I'm having a friend touch them up and then I'm going to enlarge a print of each and hang the original and the print together in my office as a display...


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2013)

The helmet of Ayrton Senna following the crash that killed him. One of the most revered drivers in F1 history, and a hero for Brazil. The cause of the crash is still unknown, but upon impact, the suspension and front wheel swung around at 130 mph and hit him directly in the head. He was pronounced brain dead before the end of the race and died shortly thereafter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 22, 2013)

U-505 capture


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

BOOM!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Colorized Custer and union troops


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

I have NO idea


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Lowering the flag on the sinking Japanese aircraft carrier Zuikaku during the Battle of Leyte Gulf. Last remaining carrier of the 6 that carried out the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Federal agents inspect lumber truck 1926. haha


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Lincoln... no beard


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Repaving 28th St in NY


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

On Sept. 2, 1945, Japanese Foreign Minister Mamoru Shigemitsu formally signed the surrender documents on board the USS Missouri. General Douglas MacArthur, who would then lead the Occupation forces, can be seen in the foreground at the microphone.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Jimmy Stewart, former movie star, is sworn in as a second lieutenant in the U.S. Air Corps by Lt. E.L. Reid, personnel officer of the west coast training center at Moffett Field, California, on January 1, 1941. Stewart was one of Hollywood's most popular actors before he was inducted into the Army in 1941.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Captured Japanese photograph taken during the attack on Pearl Harbor, December 7, 1941. In the distance, the smoke rises from Hickam Field.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Across the Channel, Britain was being struck by continual bombardment by thousands of V-1 and V-2 bombs launched from German-controlled territory. This photo, taken from a fleet street roof-top, shows a V-1 flying bomb "buzzbomb" plunging toward central London. The distinctive sky-line of London's law-courts clearly locates the scene of the incident. Falling on a side road off Drury Lane, this bomb blasted several buildings, including the office of the Daily Herald. The last enemy action of British soil was a V-1 attack that struck Datchworth in Hertfordshire, on March 29 1945.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

No one on the sidewalk knows what just happened.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Spruce Goose


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2013)

Liberated Jewish prisoner holding nazi at gunpoint


----------

